# Trials and Tribulations



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well after letting our singer go a few months back, working with a new singer for a couple of months (and he is doing great) and a name change (we are now Deacon Brodie) our drummer has informed us he is leaving. There are no hard feelings as it is purely because of his job and economic factors. So....if there are any mature (old fart) drummers in the Kingston area looking to rock, please PM me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe we should set up a couple of sub-forums here: 1. Musicians Wanted, 2. Drummers Wanted


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Maybe we should set up a couple of sub-forums here: 1. Musicians Wanted, 2. Drummers Wanted


Yeah I guess you can't lump them in the same category 

:sport-smiley-002:


----------

